# Symptoms After Sex



## 19645

I have read many posts here about stomach pain and cramping during and or after intercourse or orgasm.I was put on a low dose antidepressant for my IBS which is working great and has increased my sex drive. I've noticed that I get cramps, stomach pain,rectal pain and diarrhea for days after having an orgasm. I don't have any Gynecological issues or anything else wrong w/me. Does anyone know why this happens? It would be nice to hear from others who have this as well as it is very frustrating and often a bit scary.


----------



## 19645

Thanks for the info. I read about Endo. and am not sure that is what is going on w/me. I just went to me Gyn. and have had ultrasounds-everything is fine. I also have had 3 pregnancies w/ no conceiving issues and have very normal unpainful and very regular periods. Other than my normal IBS stuff this is the only time when I have this issue. Otherwise I am perfectly fine.


----------



## KittyKat12

My main symptom for endometriosis was constant cramping. Otherwise periods, etc. weren't painful. They ended up diagnosing the endo after doing a laproscopy (which involves actually going in & looking at the area)


----------



## Screamer

I don't get it for days but I frequently get D the day after sex and feel a bit more worse for wear than usual. I'm not sure why, but yeah, I feel for you, it's horrible


----------



## hope*

Hi i get pain and cramps after sex too, sometimes even just getting aroused gives me cramps and sex has to stop, so i do feel for you. i had myself tested to check for endo, but they all came back clear, i even had a laproscopy done but everything was fine. My gyne doc said because the bowel is so close to all the female bits the one upsets the other, or in our terms live with it


----------



## Guest

Sadmom - thats great that the anti-d is working well - I'm sorry I can't help re the other issues - can you not discuss with your doctor? I'm interested which anti-d you are on? I was initially put onto Prozac for severe depression (and probably in a much higher dose than whatever you are on) - it did wonders for my sex drive (and my figure) but not much else- I was way, way more agitated and anxious on it - I'm now on Mitrazapene and my sex drive seems fairly normal (well for an old bag of 44 with 3 kids and a dog!!!).Good luck anywaySue xxx


----------



## 19645

I'm currently on 75mg of Desiparmine. I've been on it since January. It's done wonders for my pain and bowel movements. I'm not real comfortable asking my Dr. about this issue otherwise I would. I've thought about it but am not going to go there.


----------



## 16963

This may be a bit personal and you obviously don't have to answer this question on here, but it may be something to think about: Do you only get these symptoms after sex, or also after you masturbate? That may help you point in the right direction. If it happens all the time, maybe it's the spasming from your orgasm that sets off gut spasming, too.I definitely have some discomfort during sex sometimes, when I can feel him "poking my bowel" as sweetpinkpeas says. But obviously that's not your problem.If you've thought about it I guess I can't change your mind too much, but why don't you want to talk to your doctor? I assure you, s/he has heard a lot worse. S/he won't think you're crazy or silly... I mean, this is their job! Maybe it's a super common problem with a super common solution. I promise you that your doctor won't think it's strange. The effects that sex has on a body is clinical information to them, I don't think they view it the same way some random person on the street would. At least not while at work and talking to patients! All day long, they talk to people about embarassing medical conditions and don't give it a second thought. And you pay them good money to know all the intimate details about how your body works.


----------



## Guest

I'd agree with Lynnie - thats what they are there for and I am promise you - they'll have heard this and more probably 10 times that day!!!!!My poor son - aged 16 - had to show his penis to the doctor - crimson with embarrassment but at t'end of the day - how are you going to get help if you don't go seeking.Good luckSue


----------



## 19645

This may be a dumb question but should I ask my GI Dr. or my PCP? My GI Dr. knows more than my PCP who is clueless about stomach issues but I find this embarrassing to talk about w/him. If you all agree I should then I'll give it a shot but which one should I ask?


----------



## 16963

The GI doctor probably runs into this problem more often just because he deals with bowel issues all day long. Next time you see your regular doc, you could ask him/her too just to see what s/he says. But I'd ask the GI doctor first.


----------



## IBSSPOUSE

My husband also gets ibs flare-ups after sex. His gastroenterologist told him that he has never heard of IBS affecting sex and offered no help. Has anyone received any info about this from their doctor?


----------



## enjoy_z_day

I have felt things like that&#8230;..i think your fears are responsible for it. I can understand about the cramps but diarrhea&#8230;this does not sound normal. If you are really getting diarrhea then I would suggest you to take bael tablets, they are very effective in curing diarrhea.


----------

